

Anyone know of any user-generated content sites with quality design? - timmm

There seems to be a huge gap between a typical SAAS and a user generated content site when it comes to design. The former being much better.<p>SAAS: Heroku, MailChimp, Vimeo, Dropbox, Indinero<p>User Generated Content: Reddit, HN, Ebay, Craigslist, Forums in general, ect.<p>TLDR: Anyone have any examples of sites that are based on user generated content AND have top-notch design. Or any info on designing with dynamic content.<p>I guess Fourquare/Digg qualify.
======
aDemoUzer
What u think of this? <http://peri.me/2B1A/>

~~~
timmm
Better organization possibly, ... design not so much.

